# TopGolf and Ping I15 hybrid



## USER1999 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have fallen out of love with my hybrid (Titleist 585H, DGR300 shaft). I seem to block it right a lot, or get way too much draw. Either way, it's in the crap too often. I have tried fixing it, and it is fine on the range, but on the course, too unreliable, and I have found myself trying to force my 4i instead. I think the weight of it may be the issue, as it has a steel shaft.

I was passing through Top Golf / AG in Watford, not exactly looking to buy anything, but just seeing what suited my eye. The usual suspects were there, Titleist 909, Cobra baffler, Cally, Taylormade, Ping, etc. I ruled out most on looks (I'm a fussy so and so), which left the Titleist and the Ping. I tried HTLs 909 with voodoo at Forest Pines and didn't like it, which left the Ping. Oh dear, here we go.

They had an I15, 17 degree (bit less loft than I would want), with the same UST AXIV core shaft I have in my driver, so I thought I may as well give it a bash. Get it taped up (mainly over the logo and the head cover), and go out to the range with some free balls.

For those unfamiliar with Top Golf, it is a target based golf game, with chipped golf balls that you hit into greens made of big holes. The nearer the pin, the more points you get. Targets at 100, 125, 150, 175, 200 and 230 roughly, and the further away the target the more points too. You don't have to nominate a target, so you can shank it into the wrong target, and still get the points. digital display in the bay keeps score for 21 balls.

It is quite expensive to just use as a driving range, due to all the technology. On the plus side, it has a bar. Another minus is that they want drunk teenagers to have parties there, so it can be a bit roudy, with happy gilmours everywhere. Given it was a Friday afternoon, it was quite busy, but not too noisy.

So, to the Ping. A few warm up swings, and give it a whack. No idea where it went, but felt ok. Tried another, same. I might as well be hitting into a net. After about 5, I finally saw one, and it was ok, carrying about 190 with a slight draw. Hit another, and I worked out why I couldn't see the flight. It started right, drew back to centre, moved right again, and then crashed to earth like a dead hamster at about 150 yards. The balls are totally crackered. Some are split, most have next to no dimples, some are tired, but ok. The guy in the next bay worked for AG, and admitted as much, but Top Golf is nothing to do with AG.

How am I supposed to judge the club with that rubbish?

If I had paid to play the game, how am I supposed to play it? There wasn't much skill needed in the first place, but with those balls, no chance.

At the money they charge for balls, they really should be able to replace them a bit more often.

Anyway, didn't buy the Ping, although it was a nice club. Still can't bring myself to put a Ping in the bag. Went home and bought a Tour Edge Exotic XCG3 off flea bay instead. Never hit it, but heck, anything which is a change must be good. It can't be worse.


----------



## StuartD (Sep 14, 2010)

You want that Ping dont you. Go on admit it.

the tour edge whatever will never work

The vioces will be in your head every time you hit a bad one

"Should have gone Ping, Should have gone Ping"

I can hear them already


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 14, 2010)

That's because you are mad, and possibly senile.


----------



## rickg (Sep 14, 2010)

Murph, I have had a lot of Hybrids last year and this year:

Ping G10 
Nike Sumo Square 
Ping i15
Nike VR
Mizuno MP

Without a shadow of a doubt I can honestly say the Mizuno is the best hybrid I have ever hit. Ball flight is penetrating and long. It sits beautifully square and doesn't look like you are going to hook it into the car park. One of the nicest looking hybrids out there IMO.

The noise is a very satisfying solid thump. You can shape it at will...long slow draw, high cut, straight.......I liked the 17 deg so much I also went out and ordered the 23 degree version.

I'm playing it with the stiff Mitsubishi Fubuki shaft....brilliant shaft!!


----------



## rickg (Sep 14, 2010)

btw...cheapest website (reputable) I found it on was 118golf at Â£99

http://www.118golf.co.uk/Golf-Clubs-Hybr...ELAID=493219739


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Rick. I've gone for the TEE XCG3, which also sits square, in a 21 degree, with the Fujikura motore shaft that will be in my 4 wood when it arrives. Got the hybrid for Â£110, which is a lot less than list.

I like the look of the new Mizuno CLK, but was worried that it would be another club that was awkward to hit, being a bit of a players club. My 585 has never been exactly forgiving, hence my issues with it.

It will be interesting to see how the XCG3 goes. A little experiment (as is the 4w, which when combined with the hybrid makes quite an expensive experiment).


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Sep 14, 2010)

should have bought the ping,played with them all my golfing life,on the i15s now great clubs.


----------



## jammydodger (Sep 14, 2010)

Rick , Jacetheace has got one of those its the white shafted one isnt it ?

Its a really nice looking club and if i didnt have an mx700 hybrid i'd probs get one myself


----------



## rickg (Sep 14, 2010)

Rick , Jacetheace has got one of those its the white shafted one isnt it ?
		
Click to expand...

Yep..thats the one.....the white shaft is really striking. I love 'em. It's been a long time coming but Mizuno have finally created some woods in the MP series that are going to give the other boys a run for their money.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 14, 2010)

I have fallen out of love with my hybrid (Titleist 585H, DGR300 shaft). I seem to block it right a lot, or get way too much draw.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's your club. I think it's you.
Try quietening your hands down a little.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Nikki (Sep 14, 2010)

R U selling the 585h then???


----------

